# Drunken Cutting Boards



## Porosky

*Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*

Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…










So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).










I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.



















We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.










Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.



















I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.










In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.










Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.



















I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.










Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.



















Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.










Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps



















I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.



















Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.

Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.

I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


----------



## blackcherry

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Nice review I'm sure the Chairman of the Board is raising his Toucans to this Blog…Blkcherry


----------



## huff

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


I'll drink to that! When I sober up I want to try one of those. Seriously, Thanks for a great blog and I really do have this on my list of things to do. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patron

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


is it something like this ?


----------



## Porosky

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Ok David, I think you got it. OMFG! I now have a beer for David our CEO.


----------



## patron

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


test question :
if you do 3 boards , how many do you get ?
if you do 4 ?
or 5 ?
how about 6 ?
thats what this started as 6 boards
just count the different kinds of wood .

so how many boxes ?


----------



## a1Jim

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Cool blog good Job well done


----------



## Porosky

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


6 boxes? (I reserve the right to edit this to the correct answer) 1 box a board?
This is pure genius or complete insanity!
Great, Inspiring Idea! I see it now. 
I was thinking when I was making these, you could make a table or panels out of these because the boards match up you could join a bunch together for a lid to a box or a door for that matter. I feel like we are drinking beers in the woodshop together.


----------



## MattV

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Awesome Scott. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## patron

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


the higher the stack ,
the more careful the cut .
if the blade gets to whipping , the top board ,
and the bottom board have slight irregulars in them .

your answerer is correct , 
how ever there are only 2 like this one ,
after the first cut and glue up i used the other matches for other stacked cuts


----------



## woodisit

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Great blog, nice camera work.


----------



## degoose

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


I will be trying this for myself.
I am so happy for you Scott. You have finally realised that …....!
You have taken what we have shown you and you have made it your own ….. well done…


----------



## ellen35

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Scott,
This tutorial is great! It is so easy to understand and follow. I'll be trying my hand at this soon.
Thanks for the instruction… with kudos to David and Larry!
Ellen


----------



## sbryan55

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Scott, this is a nice blog on the construction of these boards. I have been meaning to try one (of course I have to clear out some of my other "commissions" that my wife has given me) and this has been both an inspiration and a well documented tutorial. I will be following this series.


----------



## cmaxnavy

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


very clever! i learned something in this post. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Dusty56

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Both Curly Maple AND Curly Walnut !!! You're my hero , Scottie : ) Thanks for simplifying this process for the weak at heart like myself : ) Your blog and photos are excellent and I am looking forward to your next post on this subject. What size blade are you using and do you draw lines to follow , or just freehand your curves ?
That's a nice sanding drum that you have there . What's the model # ?


----------



## Porosky

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Len, 1/2" Timberwolf. would do this fine. For this blog I left on my 1" 3tpi resaw blade. (lazy) I cut the curves free hand with out lines in a semi specific way due to the lack of any nessasary pattern. All I have is Curly wood I can't help it. It's the Grizzly drum and flap sander I think its a 4" drum, VERY handy for the cost.
When are we going to see your next project post? get to work.


----------



## Dusty56

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Thanks for the feedback , Scott. I still haven't posted my last project , because I'm going to Tewksbury to retrieve it on my way to Lexington and the LJ picnic this Saturday . I want to get some pics of it in the daylight and now the young couple have decided which side of the board that they want the juice groove cut into. 
That's one of the boards that I ordered some sweet Curly Maple from Poroskywood.com on Ebay for.
Ever hear of them ? The owner is one HECK of a nice guy and the products couldn't be better.!! 
Also , the fast shipping and care taken with packaging the products can't be beat. : )

I try to avoid changing my bandsaw blade as well unless I really have too…I don't think it's a laziness issue as much as it is a necessary evil : )


----------



## cowdog80

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Does it say anything about my sobriety if that board looks straight to me?

Eric
Greensboro, NC
Woodworkers Store


----------



## Karson

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


A great tutorial. Nice job on the creation and esign.


----------



## mtkate

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


This is a great how-to. I might have to have a drink and try it out. Maybe not in that order…


----------



## abadr

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


very cool…


----------



## bobkberg

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Thanks for sharing all the details! I learned something too! Great project - although this may be the incentive I needed to pony up for a better bandsaw than the RIDGID one I bought.


----------



## fineamerican

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Thanks for taking the time to post this! Man that was cool. Cheers!


----------



## BlueStingrayBoots

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Wonderful! I'm trying that! thanks!


----------



## Maveric777

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


I need to sit down and reread this again. I gave it a go last weekend but failed "Miserably"...lol

Not to fret… I will conquer this awesome piece though…. Of course I am starting a decent sized burn pile in the effort…lol


----------



## Ken90712

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Great info and explanation on how two. Thx for th post.


----------



## shopmania

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Great looking boards, and super job on the blog! Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## KDO

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Great Work !
Thanks for the idea and the detailed blog.


----------



## bvdon

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Thanks for this post. I learn something new everyday here. Always wondered how the curving stuff came together without gaps. And making your own flat strips-I did not know you could put that thin of a strip in a planer like that. Guess I never tried


----------



## mnpete

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Wow! I know this is an older post, but wow! I'm going to try this soon!

Very cool!


----------



## meshelwoods

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Excellent work..nicely design.. Bathroom Vanities


----------



## SergeantSawDust

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


That is very cool! Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## JoeinGa

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


WOW! This blog is like 4 years old and I'm SO GLAD that it's still here! As a newbie who loves to make cutting boards I'll DEFINITELY be trying this. Only Problem I see is that if I succeed with designs like these, the group of ladies I give these away to will ONLY want this type! They wont be happy with my old "tried and true" strips of light and dark woods anymore 
Every day I find more and more reasons why this site is DA BOMB! 
THANKS!


----------



## JoeinGa

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


WOW! This blog is like 4 years old and I'm SO GLAD that it's still here! As a newbie who loves to make cutting boards I'll DEFINITELY be trying this. Only Problem I see is that if I succeed with designs like these, the group of ladies I give these away to will ONLY want this type! They wont be happy with my old "tried and true" strips of light and dark woods anymore 
Every day I find more and more reasons why this site is DA BOMB! 
THANKS!


----------



## crabby

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


I tried doing this, but every time I go to glue up the 1/8 thin stock black walnut, they break in half. Any suggestions?

Jim


----------



## JoeinGa

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Maybe you could wet them first to soften 'em up a bit?


----------



## Porosky

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Your curve cuts may be to sharp… A subtle curve goes along way in this design… So does a thinner strip of wood..


----------



## Dusty56

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Hey , Scott, you're alive !! 
Good to see you posta comment after all of this time gone by : )
I hope all is well with you and the family !


----------



## jroot

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Love it. I really appreciate the photo lessons as well.


----------



## antkn33

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Great write up! However, when I tried it my curves didn't match up. There were some gaps between the thin strips and the larger blanks. I made sure I just did a light sanding. I am to sure what I did wrong.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


thanks for sharing ,Scott some one had posted a board like yours and gave you a heads up ,was going to favor it but already had it


----------



## Papachanch

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Question-What kind of double sided tape did you use to hold the two blanks together for the bandsaw?

Thank you


----------



## da3t

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


End-grain cutting boards look straightforward but this was intriguing, so I thought I'd give this a go. Thought I'd pass on a couple learnings
- light sanding is critical, i kept with hand sanding (using cardboard tube for form)
- if you get too curvy, more of the cherry strips will break
- soaking strips seem to help, as does dry clamping, to find any weak ones prior to applying glue. And having the strips wet i think extends the open time with glue, it is a bit of a pain making sure the ends of the vases and S's line up
- cherry strips would start getting tearout sometimes and then break in the planer, this was largely alleviated by applying wax to lower board, so less friction

Thanks for the post, its a fun project
Oh and re Papchanch's post I just used carpet tape


----------



## xraydav

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Beautiful boards, wonderful post with such helpful teaching.. 
Thank you


----------



## EndGrained

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Hi,

Thanks for sharing your insight….appreciated

I can only hope my boards are as good as your tutorial.

George


----------



## Auggie18

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Thank you for sharing this, so cool the things done with wood.


----------



## Beardedknight

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Maybe it is because this blog article was posted some 8 or 9 years ago but I'm not getting any of the pictures that should be in this blog.
Am a new user here specifically because I wasted to see all of this article; i.e. the pictures also.
Can anyone assist me in this matter?
Thanks,
Beardedknight


----------



## JoeinGa

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Beardedknight.
LJs site underwent a few changes not too long ago and some of the photo hosting sites no longer work here. Many people lost pictures on their posts and they haven't tried to update them or replace them.

Unfortunately, it looks like poroskywood hasn't posted ANYTHING since July 2, 2015. Ha may no longer follow LumberJocks site. The Ebay link he has on his home page also doesn't seem to work anymore. Since you dont have 5 posts yet, the site wont let you send him a PM, so I'll send him one and see if he's still around.

If he answers my message I'll copy and paste here for you.


----------



## JoeinGa

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


PM sent. Lets see if poroskywood answers.


----------



## Beardedknight

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


@JoeinGa
Thanks for your assistance with this, sometimes it is hard for me to follow a plan, that has no graphics. I've been told I am more of a visual person.

Thanks again,
Beardedknight


----------



## dstevens

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


great blog ill be doing this myself https://woodworkfromhome.weebly.com/when i find the time.


----------



## navarro1950

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Thank you so very much for sharing your Drunken Board with us all.


----------



## dubem175

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.


Very nice…but it's end grain gluing… how to assure the join is strong?


----------



## Porosky

Porosky said:


> *Drunken Alice in Wonderland Cutting Board*
> 
> Hey everybody, after a few personal messages here is my version of a how to on a Drunken Checker Board. I of coarse bow to the Chairman of the Board and pay tribute with beer. This is a Off-Checker pattern I call "Drunken Alice in Wonderland" The "serendipitous" nature of this piece is appealing in a far out sort of way. Here Goes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So first I prepare the Material. I am using Hard Maple and Walnut both are surfaced flat and cut 1" x 9" x 14" You only need ONE piece of each, for two boards. (In this multi part blog I'll be making four boards).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using 1/8" Cherry strips for the outline in between the blocks. I rip some 3/16" x 1" x 28" long. and surface each side to 1/8" on my planer so both faces are smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be making 5 rips and 6 cross cuts in two boards so make plenty of strips the first time so they are all uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Double sided tape one Walnut and one Hard Maple blank together, flat and square, to run through bandsaw.
> I make 5 length-wise rips with a S shape and a Opposing S shape making what I call a vase shape. Your Imagination is your only limit here and the fact that you have to clamp it back together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then lightly sand the cuts smooth trying not to change the shape of the cut at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a orderly fashion pull pieces apart and alternating pieces lay out two matching boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place Cherry strips in between each cut. Glue everything in between, and clamp till dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I surface our curvy blanks flat and square so we can tape them back together.
> Ok, we now have two curvy blanks with strips. Half-way there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double sided Tape them back together. (This is where the serendipity happened for me).
> Tape them together so a dark color is over a light color this will create the checkerboard part during the next series of cross cuts. For the Drunken Alice in Wonderland effect when taping the two together make sure the curves also oppose each other the stripes will not match up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make Six cross cuts using the same style a S cut and a opposing S cut or Vase cut like so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again sand, pull apart in order, alternate pieces making two boards with a checkerboard pattern.
> Add Strips, glue, and clamp. When clamping I try to line up the edges of the pieces as best I can this is important to get a good tight fit in the curves, through heavy pressure, to avoid any gaps I use my big pipe clamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I trim, surface, sand, rout edges, and apply mineral oil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part two of this blog will be much the same process however I will illustrate how to produce a smooth flowing Drunken checkerboard pattern, Where the strips line up in a smooth wave.
> 
> Ok, I thank you all for the inspiration you have given me and I will challenge you all to come up with the different possibilities this basic design offers. We are only limited by our imaginations and clamping capacities.
> 
> I dedicate this post to my grandfather Theodore M Porosky who taught me the joys of woodworking, 20 years ago by making cutting boards in his work shop.












These are both glued edge to end grain, using Titebond 3, both used regular for 10 years. No issues.


----------



## Porosky

*Smooth Flowing Drunken Checker board*

So having read part #1 I'll complete the second variation of the Drunken checker board pattern. The process is basically the same except for one critical part and is as follows.

Start again by taping two blanks together. This time In stead of making opposing S cuts I'll follow the S pattern with each cut. (I get a little sloppy, but it works out OK). Follow the Part #1 procedure.




























CRITICAL PART! This step creates the difference between the pattern in part one and this pattern.
This time when we put the boards back together for the second cut we will again alternate the color but this time match up the curve pattern This will make our checker board lines match up and create a smooth wave flow in the board.



















I'll make my next Set of matching S cuts and continue the process from Part #1 until completion.




























Just thought I'd complete this blog. Didn't want to leave it unfinished. All in all I like this style as much as the Drunken Alice in Wonderland. It's smooth flowing and not as distracting still an eye catcher. Thanks


----------



## a1Jim

Porosky said:


> *Smooth Flowing Drunken Checker board*
> 
> So having read part #1 I'll complete the second variation of the Drunken checker board pattern. The process is basically the same except for one critical part and is as follows.
> 
> Start again by taping two blanks together. This time In stead of making opposing S cuts I'll follow the S pattern with each cut. (I get a little sloppy, but it works out OK). Follow the Part #1 procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRITICAL PART! This step creates the difference between the pattern in part one and this pattern.
> This time when we put the boards back together for the second cut we will again alternate the color but this time match up the curve pattern This will make our checker board lines match up and create a smooth wave flow in the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make my next Set of matching S cuts and continue the process from Part #1 until completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd complete this blog. Didn't want to leave it unfinished. All in all I like this style as much as the Drunken Alice in Wonderland. It's smooth flowing and not as distracting still an eye catcher. Thanks


Very cool Scott


----------



## KAZman

Porosky said:


> *Smooth Flowing Drunken Checker board*
> 
> So having read part #1 I'll complete the second variation of the Drunken checker board pattern. The process is basically the same except for one critical part and is as follows.
> 
> Start again by taping two blanks together. This time In stead of making opposing S cuts I'll follow the S pattern with each cut. (I get a little sloppy, but it works out OK). Follow the Part #1 procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRITICAL PART! This step creates the difference between the pattern in part one and this pattern.
> This time when we put the boards back together for the second cut we will again alternate the color but this time match up the curve pattern This will make our checker board lines match up and create a smooth wave flow in the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make my next Set of matching S cuts and continue the process from Part #1 until completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd complete this blog. Didn't want to leave it unfinished. All in all I like this style as much as the Drunken Alice in Wonderland. It's smooth flowing and not as distracting still an eye catcher. Thanks


GREAT info Scott!!!
THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## patron

Porosky said:


> *Smooth Flowing Drunken Checker board*
> 
> So having read part #1 I'll complete the second variation of the Drunken checker board pattern. The process is basically the same except for one critical part and is as follows.
> 
> Start again by taping two blanks together. This time In stead of making opposing S cuts I'll follow the S pattern with each cut. (I get a little sloppy, but it works out OK). Follow the Part #1 procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRITICAL PART! This step creates the difference between the pattern in part one and this pattern.
> This time when we put the boards back together for the second cut we will again alternate the color but this time match up the curve pattern This will make our checker board lines match up and create a smooth wave flow in the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make my next Set of matching S cuts and continue the process from Part #1 until completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd complete this blog. Didn't want to leave it unfinished. All in all I like this style as much as the Drunken Alice in Wonderland. It's smooth flowing and not as distracting still an eye catcher. Thanks


great show , 
you got it to everyone 
in a clear and concise way .

you may have that beer now !

thanks .


----------



## DuaneEDMD

Porosky said:


> *Smooth Flowing Drunken Checker board*
> 
> So having read part #1 I'll complete the second variation of the Drunken checker board pattern. The process is basically the same except for one critical part and is as follows.
> 
> Start again by taping two blanks together. This time In stead of making opposing S cuts I'll follow the S pattern with each cut. (I get a little sloppy, but it works out OK). Follow the Part #1 procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRITICAL PART! This step creates the difference between the pattern in part one and this pattern.
> This time when we put the boards back together for the second cut we will again alternate the color but this time match up the curve pattern This will make our checker board lines match up and create a smooth wave flow in the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make my next Set of matching S cuts and continue the process from Part #1 until completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd complete this blog. Didn't want to leave it unfinished. All in all I like this style as much as the Drunken Alice in Wonderland. It's smooth flowing and not as distracting still an eye catcher. Thanks


Excellent job Scott, great results. The boards are great and I think I like the part #2 boards the best aslo but they all rock!


----------



## tomd

Porosky said:


> *Smooth Flowing Drunken Checker board*
> 
> So having read part #1 I'll complete the second variation of the Drunken checker board pattern. The process is basically the same except for one critical part and is as follows.
> 
> Start again by taping two blanks together. This time In stead of making opposing S cuts I'll follow the S pattern with each cut. (I get a little sloppy, but it works out OK). Follow the Part #1 procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRITICAL PART! This step creates the difference between the pattern in part one and this pattern.
> This time when we put the boards back together for the second cut we will again alternate the color but this time match up the curve pattern This will make our checker board lines match up and create a smooth wave flow in the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make my next Set of matching S cuts and continue the process from Part #1 until completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd complete this blog. Didn't want to leave it unfinished. All in all I like this style as much as the Drunken Alice in Wonderland. It's smooth flowing and not as distracting still an eye catcher. Thanks


Realy nice, gee after looking at them for awhile I feel drunk.


----------



## degoose

Porosky said:


> *Smooth Flowing Drunken Checker board*
> 
> So having read part #1 I'll complete the second variation of the Drunken checker board pattern. The process is basically the same except for one critical part and is as follows.
> 
> Start again by taping two blanks together. This time In stead of making opposing S cuts I'll follow the S pattern with each cut. (I get a little sloppy, but it works out OK). Follow the Part #1 procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRITICAL PART! This step creates the difference between the pattern in part one and this pattern.
> This time when we put the boards back together for the second cut we will again alternate the color but this time match up the curve pattern This will make our checker board lines match up and create a smooth wave flow in the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make my next Set of matching S cuts and continue the process from Part #1 until completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd complete this blog. Didn't want to leave it unfinished. All in all I like this style as much as the Drunken Alice in Wonderland. It's smooth flowing and not as distracting still an eye catcher. Thanks


Three beers from the chairman.. well done Scott.


----------



## Partridge

Porosky said:


> *Smooth Flowing Drunken Checker board*
> 
> So having read part #1 I'll complete the second variation of the Drunken checker board pattern. The process is basically the same except for one critical part and is as follows.
> 
> Start again by taping two blanks together. This time In stead of making opposing S cuts I'll follow the S pattern with each cut. (I get a little sloppy, but it works out OK). Follow the Part #1 procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRITICAL PART! This step creates the difference between the pattern in part one and this pattern.
> This time when we put the boards back together for the second cut we will again alternate the color but this time match up the curve pattern This will make our checker board lines match up and create a smooth wave flow in the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make my next Set of matching S cuts and continue the process from Part #1 until completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd complete this blog. Didn't want to leave it unfinished. All in all I like this style as much as the Drunken Alice in Wonderland. It's smooth flowing and not as distracting still an eye catcher. Thanks


X- mas is coming and cutting boards are a on demand


----------



## Dusty56

Porosky said:


> *Smooth Flowing Drunken Checker board*
> 
> So having read part #1 I'll complete the second variation of the Drunken checker board pattern. The process is basically the same except for one critical part and is as follows.
> 
> Start again by taping two blanks together. This time In stead of making opposing S cuts I'll follow the S pattern with each cut. (I get a little sloppy, but it works out OK). Follow the Part #1 procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRITICAL PART! This step creates the difference between the pattern in part one and this pattern.
> This time when we put the boards back together for the second cut we will again alternate the color but this time match up the curve pattern This will make our checker board lines match up and create a smooth wave flow in the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make my next Set of matching S cuts and continue the process from Part #1 until completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd complete this blog. Didn't want to leave it unfinished. All in all I like this style as much as the Drunken Alice in Wonderland. It's smooth flowing and not as distracting still an eye catcher. Thanks


Great job Scottie…..you make it look too easy : )


----------



## BritBoxmaker

Porosky said:


> *Smooth Flowing Drunken Checker board*
> 
> So having read part #1 I'll complete the second variation of the Drunken checker board pattern. The process is basically the same except for one critical part and is as follows.
> 
> Start again by taping two blanks together. This time In stead of making opposing S cuts I'll follow the S pattern with each cut. (I get a little sloppy, but it works out OK). Follow the Part #1 procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRITICAL PART! This step creates the difference between the pattern in part one and this pattern.
> This time when we put the boards back together for the second cut we will again alternate the color but this time match up the curve pattern This will make our checker board lines match up and create a smooth wave flow in the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make my next Set of matching S cuts and continue the process from Part #1 until completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd complete this blog. Didn't want to leave it unfinished. All in all I like this style as much as the Drunken Alice in Wonderland. It's smooth flowing and not as distracting still an eye catcher. Thanks


Many thanks for the blog. I'll be trying this on a box sometime.

Martyn


----------



## lizardhead

Porosky said:


> *Smooth Flowing Drunken Checker board*
> 
> So having read part #1 I'll complete the second variation of the Drunken checker board pattern. The process is basically the same except for one critical part and is as follows.
> 
> Start again by taping two blanks together. This time In stead of making opposing S cuts I'll follow the S pattern with each cut. (I get a little sloppy, but it works out OK). Follow the Part #1 procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRITICAL PART! This step creates the difference between the pattern in part one and this pattern.
> This time when we put the boards back together for the second cut we will again alternate the color but this time match up the curve pattern This will make our checker board lines match up and create a smooth wave flow in the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make my next Set of matching S cuts and continue the process from Part #1 until completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd complete this blog. Didn't want to leave it unfinished. All in all I like this style as much as the Drunken Alice in Wonderland. It's smooth flowing and not as distracting still an eye catcher. Thanks


I tried to make one of these & the first set of glue ups went fine but then the set kept breaking at either the glue joint or splitting the squares, I have determined that I must have to much curve or need to shave the splines down under 1/8". But I am trying to dampen the strips & prebend them in a jig I made. Let you know how that worked tomorrow


----------



## SawDustNeophyte

Porosky said:


> *Smooth Flowing Drunken Checker board*
> 
> So having read part #1 I'll complete the second variation of the Drunken checker board pattern. The process is basically the same except for one critical part and is as follows.
> 
> Start again by taping two blanks together. This time In stead of making opposing S cuts I'll follow the S pattern with each cut. (I get a little sloppy, but it works out OK). Follow the Part #1 procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRITICAL PART! This step creates the difference between the pattern in part one and this pattern.
> This time when we put the boards back together for the second cut we will again alternate the color but this time match up the curve pattern This will make our checker board lines match up and create a smooth wave flow in the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make my next Set of matching S cuts and continue the process from Part #1 until completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd complete this blog. Didn't want to leave it unfinished. All in all I like this style as much as the Drunken Alice in Wonderland. It's smooth flowing and not as distracting still an eye catcher. Thanks


Man that's cool!


----------



## AJV

Porosky said:


> *Smooth Flowing Drunken Checker board*
> 
> So having read part #1 I'll complete the second variation of the Drunken checker board pattern. The process is basically the same except for one critical part and is as follows.
> 
> Start again by taping two blanks together. This time In stead of making opposing S cuts I'll follow the S pattern with each cut. (I get a little sloppy, but it works out OK). Follow the Part #1 procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRITICAL PART! This step creates the difference between the pattern in part one and this pattern.
> This time when we put the boards back together for the second cut we will again alternate the color but this time match up the curve pattern This will make our checker board lines match up and create a smooth wave flow in the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make my next Set of matching S cuts and continue the process from Part #1 until completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd complete this blog. Didn't want to leave it unfinished. All in all I like this style as much as the Drunken Alice in Wonderland. It's smooth flowing and not as distracting still an eye catcher. Thanks


Building the Smooth Flowing Cutting Board worked great for me. I made them a bit smaller to be more like cheese boards. Perfect for small Christmas gifts. Thanks for taking the time to do this post, great job and great pictures!!

A.J. 
Charlotte, NC


----------



## Texcaster

Porosky said:


> *Smooth Flowing Drunken Checker board*
> 
> So having read part #1 I'll complete the second variation of the Drunken checker board pattern. The process is basically the same except for one critical part and is as follows.
> 
> Start again by taping two blanks together. This time In stead of making opposing S cuts I'll follow the S pattern with each cut. (I get a little sloppy, but it works out OK). Follow the Part #1 procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRITICAL PART! This step creates the difference between the pattern in part one and this pattern.
> This time when we put the boards back together for the second cut we will again alternate the color but this time match up the curve pattern This will make our checker board lines match up and create a smooth wave flow in the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make my next Set of matching S cuts and continue the process from Part #1 until completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd complete this blog. Didn't want to leave it unfinished. All in all I like this style as much as the Drunken Alice in Wonderland. It's smooth flowing and not as distracting still an eye catcher. Thanks


Nicely done!


----------



## Chromakey

Porosky said:


> *Smooth Flowing Drunken Checker board*
> 
> So having read part #1 I'll complete the second variation of the Drunken checker board pattern. The process is basically the same except for one critical part and is as follows.
> 
> Start again by taping two blanks together. This time In stead of making opposing S cuts I'll follow the S pattern with each cut. (I get a little sloppy, but it works out OK). Follow the Part #1 procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRITICAL PART! This step creates the difference between the pattern in part one and this pattern.
> This time when we put the boards back together for the second cut we will again alternate the color but this time match up the curve pattern This will make our checker board lines match up and create a smooth wave flow in the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make my next Set of matching S cuts and continue the process from Part #1 until completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd complete this blog. Didn't want to leave it unfinished. All in all I like this style as much as the Drunken Alice in Wonderland. It's smooth flowing and not as distracting still an eye catcher. Thanks


Very cool.

Do you use the cherry trips for aesthetics or does it help in the glue up?

Also, have you tried a butcher block / end grain version of this?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## AJV

Porosky said:


> *Smooth Flowing Drunken Checker board*
> 
> So having read part #1 I'll complete the second variation of the Drunken checker board pattern. The process is basically the same except for one critical part and is as follows.
> 
> Start again by taping two blanks together. This time In stead of making opposing S cuts I'll follow the S pattern with each cut. (I get a little sloppy, but it works out OK). Follow the Part #1 procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRITICAL PART! This step creates the difference between the pattern in part one and this pattern.
> This time when we put the boards back together for the second cut we will again alternate the color but this time match up the curve pattern This will make our checker board lines match up and create a smooth wave flow in the board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make my next Set of matching S cuts and continue the process from Part #1 until completion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd complete this blog. Didn't want to leave it unfinished. All in all I like this style as much as the Drunken Alice in Wonderland. It's smooth flowing and not as distracting still an eye catcher. Thanks


The cherry is mostly for asethetics. Make sure you don't cut them to thick or pulling them together when clamping will be difficult.

Also - I think you could do an end grain version, no issues that jumps out at me.


----------

